# Leonidas from 300



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

What type was Leonidas from 300? He seemed very ENTJ to me, maybe ESTP.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> What type was Leonidas from 300? He seemed very ENTJ to me, maybe ESTP.


I think he was ESTP 3w2 Sx/So


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think he was ESTP 3w2 Sx/So


Why was he a 3? He seemed like more of an 8 to me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Why was he a 3? He seemed like more of an 8 to me.


I think he was supposed to be an 8, but came off to me as more of a 3w2 "rrrgh! I'm tough! give me glory!" type. 3s want fame and recognition; 8s want to independence. so I guess you could say the character was 8w7 and the delivery was 3w2 (Gerard Butler plays a lot of characters that are supposed to be 8s that come off to me as 3s and counter phobic 6s)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think he was supposed to be an 8, but came off to me as more of a 3w2 "rrrgh! I'm tough! give me glory!" type. 3s want fame and recognition; 8s want to independence. so I guess you could say the character was 8w7 and the delivery was 3w2 (Gerard Butler plays a lot of characters that are supposed to be 8s that come off to me as 3s and counter phobic 6s)


He seemed like a core 8 w 7, although he may have a 3 w 2 image fixture though.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> He seemed like a core 8 w 7, although he may have a 3 w 2 image fixture though.


that's a fair possibility. he was definitely some kinda of 3w2-6w7-8w7 in some order, probably 6w7 last


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> that's a fair possibility. he was definitely some kinda of 3w2-6w7-8w7 in some order, probably 6w7 last


I'm assuming you mean a counter-phobic 6 w 7?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> I'm assuming you mean a counter-phobic 6 w 7?


definitely. the guy never backed down from anything. the main thing that makes me think core 3 was the end. I would think an 8 would be like "I'd rather run, survive, re-group and then kill you another time" but instead he chose "let's die for glory!!!"


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> definitely. the guy never backed down from anything. the main thing that makes me think core 3 was the end. I would think an 8 would be like "I'd rather run, survive, re-group and then kill you another time" but instead he chose "let's die for glory!!!"


Yeah, but that wasn't really a character attribute. That was a cultural attribute, and Spartans were trained to think that way from birth. It is very similar to Samurai culture of dying in battle for honor.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Yeah, but that wasn't really a character attribute. That was a cultural attribute, and Spartans were trained to think that way from birth. It is very similar to Samurai culture of dying in battle for honor.


maybe it had more to do with Sp last. if I were in Spartan culture, I would probably leave (there's no way in hell I'd risk my life in all those battles lol)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> maybe it had more to do with Sp last. if I were in Spartan culture, I would probably leave (there's no way in hell I'd risk my life in all those battles lol)


Well, keep in mind a lot of people from Thebes (about 3,000) also stayed behind as well. So Leonidas's side actually had about 3,300 people, and not just the 300. I know that kind of makes the movie a lot more lame, but that's history baby.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Well, keep in mind a lot of people from Thebes (about 3,000) also stayed behind as well. So Leonidas's side actually had about 3,300 people, and not just the 300. I know that kind of makes the movie a lot more lame, but that's history baby.


right, because 3,300 vs 2,000,000 is wonderful odds of survival 
I would desert lol


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> right, because 3,300 vs 2,000,000 is wonderful odds of survival
> I would desert lol


Yeah, I probably would have retreated too, and regrouped. Most Spartans were too proud to do that though. And come on, he's an ESTP. It's not exactly easy to get an ESTP to retreat, and we all know this.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Yeah, I probably would have retreated too, and regrouped. Most Spartans were too proud to do that though. And come on, he's an ESTP. It's not exactly easy to get an ESTP to retreat, and we all know this.


my "all I have to say about toxic 3s is 'grrr'" quote obviously doesn't apply to you =P


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> my "all I have to say about toxic 3s is 'grrr'" quote obviously doesn't apply to you =P


Again, as I just said in the other thread that we keep conversing back and forth on about the enneagram lead in SO variant.....

I may not be a 3 w 2 core type. There is a good chance that I may be a 6 w 7 core type.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Again, as I just said in the other thread that we keep conversing back and forth on about the enneagram lead in SO variant.....
> 
> I may not be a 3 w 2 core type. There is a good chance that I may be a 6 w 7 core type.


maybe not (although you strike me as more 7 if you aren't a 3, but I don't know you too well)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> maybe not (although you strike me as more 7 if you aren't a 3, but I don't know you too well)


Go back to the "Can introverts have a SO lead in variant thread" of mine and you will see.


----------

